# Ruffy Dog Calls??



## 220swift

Anyone ever used any of Les Johnson's calls. I've watched his Predator Quest show many times and he seems to have very good calling success. I do understand how many TV hunts it takes to make a half hour show so I've always had a reserve judgment about his calls. 

Reason I'm asking is I just purchased 10 brand new calls of his. I got a very good deal based on the price on his website. I'm going to take a look at what I bought and decide what to keep for the collection and sell the rest.


----------



## Rick Howard

I have not tried them. I would be interested in checking them out though. What is the website?


----------



## 220swift

http://predatorquest.com/web/


----------



## prairiewolf

I too have watched the show but dont know anything on his calls.


----------



## Rick Howard

They look interesting. Check out that link. They have an unusual curve in the toneboard.


----------



## Ruger

Never tried em, but I've always thought about giving em a try. Keep us posted on what ya think of em and how they do on the yotes.


----------



## bones44

Never have used them. They do have a slightly different design. Hey, can't hurt but try !


----------



## Rdubya

I like the sound that the ruffiedog makes. I've tried to duplicate it using the calls I already own, not even close. Les is the man!


----------



## 970TJ

I have one that I've used for a year or two, and it works well. But I always end up back to my WF4. The Ruffy Dog is unique though; nothing sounds quite like it. In fact now that I think about it, I usually pull it out when calling places that see a lot of hunters. 
Worth having.


----------



## youngdon

Let me know if you want to part with any Mike, I used to have a ruffydog, but i haven't seen it for a while.


----------



## Rdubya

Me too! I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Varmintnv

I have one, it's ok. It does have a unique sound, I'll give it that much. But I have a terrible time trying to call with it. I guess it just doesn't fit my calling style. I'm gonna work with it some more to see if I can figure it out. But for now, I'll be hangin only my customs on my lanyard. Including the one I just got from Ed.


----------

